# Narrow Stools



## CarlHCAFC

Hello, new user and everything, I only ever tend to post on football forums but internet research has got me thinking more of the possibility that I may have IBS. The only problem I appear to have is slightly narrower stools which break up more or less 6-7cm's in length and sink to the bottom of the pan, but they are not necessarily like this all the time! I tend to have a bowel movement between 1-3 times per day, which has always been normal for me.There is never any blood on the stool, in the bowl or on the toilet paper, I have trapped gas more often than not and often feel what I can only describe as palpitations in my upper abdomen. My bowel habits tend to change more often if i've drank alcohol and tend to cramp up and then have diarrohea with it, than when fatty foods have been eaten the stools tend to float!! Everytime I type in the symptoms 'Narrow Stool' or 'Flat Stool' into a search engine the results all say colon cancer, which obviously scares the #### out of me! This is the only symptom of colon cancer that I have as I have NOT experienced any weight loss, fatigue, loss of appetite, nausea, blood in stools, dark tarry stools etc. which are other symptoms of colonic cancer.I would describe myself as a paranoid person who worries too much about his health, despite letting myself become overweight etc. I play football/soccer regularly, cycle and attend the gym so i'm not sedantary/inactive. I think the main factor is alcohol but would that be a cause of narrow stools!?I will go to the doctors ASAP but would like some input whether this sounds like IBS from fellow sufferers.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If it was a tumor it would have to be at the end of the colon (manycolon cancers do not cause this as they are in the wrong place) and every single stool would be exactly the same very thin.The tumor can't grow and shrink to cause some thinner than usual stools one time during the day and not at another time during the day.What you are describing sounds like what would be called "loose" stools. They tend to be a bit thinner than usual and break up more than usual.If the stool moves a little fast or the colon is a little crampy the stool can be thinner than usual. It if goes pencil thin and STAYS that way you need to get checked.Sinking stools are normal. Floating stools are normal. All it tends to tell you is how much gas is trapped inside the stool and if it can overcome the density of the solid matter in the stool.Colon cancer in people under 50 is extremely rare unless you have a family history of people forming polyps very early in life (which is a genetic disease). Most of the time it causes no symptoms which is why the recommend regular colonoscopies after 50.K.


----------



## CarlHCAFC

Just from reading this my mood has lifted 80%! Thanks for taking the time to reply, I shall keep checking regularly and seek advise should it worsen/persist!Thankyou


----------



## patience2

Many of my stools are "long and skinny". They tend to look like this on my bad IBS days. They break off into a bunch of individual pieces and sink -- just like you!I've experienced this for 2 years and I have no cancer.So, not to worry...


----------



## 19386

Hi there all,I just read this and I feel better too. My stools are really long sometimes and big. They actually are like a snake. But..... Is it normal to have a solid stool and then watery at the same time? This is what has me. I'm 34.Thanks for your inputDan (outdoorysguy)


----------



## patience2

Long, snake like is good. This is what your poo is supposed to look like (S-shaped and formed).I often get solid/watery combo. So, overall my stool is formed but its mushy (moist, water logged if you will).This is especially the case if I've eaten a lot of veggies or fruit (carrots, peppers, tomatoes, corn). You know, food that doesn't always digest completely anyway....


----------



## 19386

Hi everyone,Thanks for all your replies and helpI was wondering if Fibre (12 grain bagels/oatmeal bread/granola bars etc..) would do the same thing with the stools? I eat allot of Fibre and I think more than the daily amount 25g. I was told to eat as much as you want by a doctor. I have noticed as a non veggie eater (just started to eat them more) that they do pass through me quickly.Have a Good Day !!Dan


----------



## Voltaire

I've noticed, in the last week or so, that my bowel movements appear to be normal in everything except that they are a bit flattened on the side. Some days they're a bit runnier than usual, but that usually seems to happen after I've eaten a lot of fiber the day before. But usually, the BM is thick, solid, and appears normal in color. No blood present (though I did have a very brief spat with external hemmorhoids after a brief bout of constipation late last summer; itchiness cleared up immediately with Preparation H, and constipation was gone immediately once I added more fiber to my diet). No weight loss, fatigue, or other symptoms associated with colon cancer. I wouldn't call it thin, but it does look a bit strange flattened on the sides. They're still the normal length and width & certainly nowhere near pencil thin. What could be the cause of such flattening? I'm curious because today I heard that my 32 year old cousin is going in for a biopsy for possible intestinal cancer. I'm 35 & a bit of a hypochondriac, so when I noticed the flattening of my stools in the past few days I became, as you might imagine, alarmed. The only things putting me at ease at the moment are the facts that it appears there are a lot of possibilities aside from cancer to explain this and I'm only 35 & in good health.My biggest problem is that I'm a private contractor who does not have health insurance. I'm in the process of applying for regular jobs with benefits, but it might be a couple of months before those shake out. I know I could go to a health clinic, but I'm worried that if I do have something seriously wrong a new insurance company might view it as a pre-existing condition & then not pay for the treatment. I already have massive amounts of medical debt because of some major medical problems my daughter has.So, in the interim, if anyone knows of possible causes of flattened stools please let me know. I've looked around a bit on the internet & only read about a 19-year-old male who had the exact same issue, but no one was able to answer him.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If the lower colon or rectum is a little crampy that can change the shape of the stool. Could be the hemorrhoid even when not swollen takes up a bit of room on that side and squishes things a bit. Anything like that could cause a minor alteration in stool shape.K.


----------



## Voltaire

Thanks for the quick reply Kathleen. That does put my mind at ease a bit.Nonetheless, as soon as I land a job with benefits, I'm going in for a physical. I haven't had one in 3 years.


----------



## Voltaire

Good news! (I hope!) I had a job interview yesterday & I think it went well. They will notify me later this week to let me know if I have the job (with benefits!).Wish me luck!


----------



## eric

The Bristol Stool Form Scalehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/main/bristolstool.shtml"Is it normal to have a solid stool and then watery at the same time? "This can happen in IBS, some stool maybe drier and not pass as quickly as it goes through the digestive tract and stool following behind that can be more watery. All different kind of Stool shapes in IBS are pretty normal, color sometimes matters and blood matters. But the altered contracvtion in the colon of IBS can produce all kinds of stools.Also sometimes rectum functioning can cause different stool shapes.


----------



## sara1991

Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone can help me out with this. I've been having pencil thin stools and the urge to defecate every 30 minutes - As in every 30 minutes I would get the urge to go and Id pass 2 strings of soft narrow stools which is annoying as hell and still feel complete inevacuation. Are there any tips on how to deal with this? I've tried adding fiber (a spoon of flaxeed) and that made the constipation so much worse.

I'm currently on 1000 MG magnesium citrate and taking Jarrow Formulas as well.

I'd be very grateful if anyone can give some tips.


----------

